# TRUE Anti fog safety goggle recommendations???



## Tinkernwittools (Apr 25, 2018)

It has been years and I have been through at least 3 brands, with prices ranging from teens to fifties. Most of the times when I DO need to wear them, I also have either a respirator or dust mask covering my nose and mouth. They still fog. I at least have one smaller and lightweight pair from Pyramex that at least take some time to fog, but they still do. I have even taken some advice from a coworker some time ago to try and put some of that windshield anti fog on the inside of them. All with no luck. Have a hard enough time trying to see with them in some of the areas in my crawlspace, etc, where I would rather NOT have to take them off to wipe them down then put them back on, but there is so much nasty stuff I can get into my eyes, that some times I just have to resort to just wearing a ballcap and limiting my time in looking where I need to look to accomplish these tasks. Any recommendations are welcome. Maybe something that double as readers so I wouldn't have to wear my glasses (they sure as heck aren't rated for safety). Thanks everyone!:glasses:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Rain-X for auto windshields. Put it on your googles and fog free for months.


That might work but put it on your goggles not on your googles. When I used to swim, we just wet the goggles with water.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Tinkern and welcome to the forum.
Getting some fresh air into that mask would work well to eliminate any fog, but a quick search said it would be very expensive. So here is a thought.

if you used a squeeze bulb to pump some air through a filter and into the mask it might take just a few squeezes to clear your view for some period of time. Unknown as I have never tried this, but better than the $300 to really expensive I saw.

I have used the Rain-X on my vehicles and it does affect the rain, but unknown what it would do on goggles.

Bud


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

HD has safety glasses that are bifocal readers as well only about five or ten dollars

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibtrob (Jul 23, 2018)

Is this thread still active? I too have been looking for Anti-fog safety glasses/goggles. Nothing works...anybody come up with a solution?


----------



## monkeyfarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

I saw a video on Youtube where this guy took this little computer fan and mounted to his goggles to blow out and hooked to a little battery pack.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Just saw a video on Pyramex force 1 goggles. The lens is double pane. Seems to make sense but amazon reviews are all over the place. There is one pursuasive video showing the goggles over a hot drink, but none shows someone using it actually doing sweaty work. I think they are about all same unless either forced fan or some kind of chemistry solution. I would be doubly cautious about chemicals that close to the eyes.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fogging is always an issue with dust masks and safety glasses. Condensation happens when warm moist air hits a cold surface. So...how do you keep that from happening? 
1. Use a mask with a vent thingie.
2. Use those big dorky safety glasses that sit a little further from your eyes. 
3. Use some medical tape to tape the top of your dust mask to your nose and cheeks to keep your breath from going up into your glasses. 
4. Use some anti-fog wipes. You can get these at ski and snowboard shops. I think Smith makes a decent one. 
5. Breathe out through your nose.
6. Don't wear a baseball hat.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Several commercial products on the market, although I've not tried any of them. This is one found in a Google goggle search.


https://www.sportchek.ca/product/33...LncmNXns94CFUY6TwodnBkKtQ#330425693=330425694


----------

